# Ivanka Trump left Hyderabad looking like an Indian Barbie doll



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello,

*Ivanka Trump left Hyderabad looking like an Indian Barbie doll*

Ivanka Trump's visit to Hyderabad for the Global Entrepreneurship Summit has been making news internationally for the past couple of days. While the advisor to the President of the United States was well-prepared for her time on the GES stage, we can't say the same for her clothing decisions while in Hyderabad.

Ivanka Trump started off well with a classy, black pant-suit with traditional Indian embellishments, but went on to give us a horrendous, green look on her first day at the summit.

For her royal dinner with Prime Minister Narendra Modi at Taj Falaknuma Palace, though, Ivanka showed up looking like a sight to behold. The same could not be said about her appearances on Day 2 of the summit--till she decided to bid the city adieu.


While the red, printed dress she wore first yesterday failed to make any impression whatsoever, the white-black floral dress she wore for her visit to the Golkonda Fort was an utter disappointment. And then, Ivanka decided to do this...

The daughter of the American President decided to wear an ethnic Indian kurta-dress in a pristine white 
colour, with contrasting yellow-green bold embroidery, as she decided to depart from the city of Hyderabad after spending two fruitful days there.

The A-line bodice of the kurta-dress suited Ivanka a little too well, and we loved the fact that she decided to leave her straight, blonde hair loose, which lent her demeanour a more relaxed air. The lady decided to wear the same comfortable-looking ballerina shoes that she did during her visit to the fort earlier in the day.
Wish you'd have given us some more India-inspired looks, Ivanka. But well, all's well that ends well!

Source:Ivanka Trump left Hyderabad looking like an Indian Barbie doll


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 2, 2017)

barbie doll or not,i find her very hard to like(quite like her odious father and other members of her family)-she's nothing but a vacuous and repugnant woman who has ascended to this important position simply because her father is the president.i seriously doubt a person like her would have ever been employed by their govt in any official capacity(let alone as the advisor to the president himself)if someone else was in the seat of power other than donald trump.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2017)

nepotism


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

"She looked like a barbie doll". This is a news?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> "She looked like a barbie doll". This is a news?


Unfortunately yes. Us people couldn't care less if she decides to wear an effing apron over some tshirt. What should be the news here is the fact how a nepotism like her could be very bad. While I appreciate her trying to "look" decent in the Indian subcontinent, I can't help but feel how truly out of character she must be feeling coming from where she's coming from.

On a related note, even Sam Esmail knows how Trump is a disaster. -_-


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> nepotism


indeed!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2017)

@bssunilreddy : Have u got a chance to see her from distance ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @bssunilreddy : Have u got a chance to see her from distance ?


Abe.. everyone watches from distance.. real question is, did he get a chance to see from "near"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @bssunilreddy : Have u got a chance to see her from distance ?


On that day, every cab and public transportation nearby that venue has been diverted. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Dec 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> On that day, every cab and public transportation nearby that venue has been diverted.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Kutte mar diye uske aane par aur gareeb log gayab kar diye BC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2017)

Why is everyone so excited to "see" her ? I mean whats so special about seeing her ??
If it were sunny leone, id understand but come on, its ivanka trump. If I had to rate useless women in the world, in both fictional and non fictional context, she would be somewhere close to sakura haruno.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Why is everyone so excited to "see" her ? I mean whats so special about seeing her ??
> *If it were sunny leone, id understand* but come on, its ivanka trump. If I had to rate useless women in the world, in both fictional and non fictional context, *she would be somewhere close to sakura haruno*.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2017)

Thats how Sunny Leone was greeted with in August 

*images.indianexpress.com/2017/08/sunny-7592.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Dec 5, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats how Sunny Leone was greeted with in August
> 
> *images.indianexpress.com/2017/08/sunny-7592.jpg



I remember seeing this in the newspaper. She was in Kerala to promote some MLA's candidacy. The same case was in Gujarat, check her ad

*static.littleindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sunny-Leone-condom-ad-twitter.png


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Why is everyone so excited to "see" her ? I mean whats so special about seeing her ??
> If it were sunny leone, id understand but come on, its ivanka trump. If I had to rate useless women in the world, in both fictional and non fictional context, she would be somewhere close to *sakura haruno*.



That just made me laugh uncontrollably!! LOL


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2017)

Ivanka Trump may get back pain: Indian astrologer makes 'earth-shattering' predictions


----------



## strawhatsai (Dec 10, 2017)

why is this news??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Flash said:


> Ivanka Trump may get back pain: Indian astrologer makes 'earth-shattering' predictions


Who ever posted this didn't predict the ivankas future right. If she gets to know she might become furious.Just kidding.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

sigh, don't people have any work to do ? - indicating the picture of S.leone.

Ivanka's security was indeed of top priority BUT as the way our own people clears the street or the way many govt. officials behave ( for famous foreigners )  I sometime doubt is these are my own countrymen ?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 25, 2017)

^Those b*stards only care about money-everything else is secondary to them.They have neither any sympathy nor an iota of remorse in their corrupt and wicked hearts.How else could they poison helpless stray dogs and harass the poor folk like that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^Those b*stards only care about money-everything else is secondary to them.They have neither any sympathy nor an iota of remorse in their corrupt and wicked hearts.How else could they poison helpless stray dogs and harass the poor folk like that?


It is not confirmed news & as for poisoning dogs & harassing poor folk,a country where 17 people die on road every hour being poor or not is not that much of a difference.
Road accidents in India, 2016: 17 deaths on roads every hour, Chennai and Delhi most dangerous


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 25, 2017)

It doesn't make a difference as decades of neglect,apathy and sheer ignorance(on the part of the government-whose duty it is to protect and foster the well being of their citizens,rich or poor)have made it this way.Thus no one bats an eyelid when incidents like this occur as they have become so commonplace in our society that it hardly bothers anyone nowadays(least of all,all those vile,self-proclaimed "patriots" with smiling faces that are in charge of running our country)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2017)

Let's not forget that India is a democratic country despite its many flaws & people can't place all the blame on govt only as govt too is elected by people unlike China or for namesake democracy like Pakistan where army calls all the shots.Just look around & you will see many corrupt & criminals winning elections not because they are hacking EVMs or putting a gun on every voters head(though something like this used to happen especially in Bihar in 90s) but because they claim to be "robinhood law breakers fighting for the poor"(I am sure you have heard but in case you didn't,Lalu Yadav likened himself to Nelson Mandela,Martin Luthar King & BR Ambedkar after being convicted 2 days ago). 

In my state,a certain ex-minister(& his wife) is in jail for murdering his mistress & his son is on bail for allegedly murdering his wife & yet the son just won the assembly election fighting as independent because his family has lot of influence/admiration in area.Now just to make things clear,a murderer husband & wife & their allegedly murderer son are the most respected family in their area enough to even win MLA/assembly election without any party support.Would you still blame govt for this or other things?


----------



## billubakra (Dec 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Let's not forget that India is a democratic country despite its many flaws & people can't place all the blame on govt only as govt too is elected by people unlike China or for namesake democracy like Pakistan where army calls all the shots.Just look around & you will see many corrupt & criminals winning elections not because they are hacking EVMs or putting a gun on every voters head(though something like this used to happen especially in Bihar in 90s) but because they claim to be "robinhood law breakers fighting for the poor"(I am sure you have heard but in case you didn't,Lalu Yadav likened himself to Nelson Mandela,Martin Luthar King & BR Ambedkar after being convicted 2 days ago).
> 
> In my state,a certain ex-minister(& his wife) is in jail for murdering his mistress & his son is on bail for allegedly murdering his wife & yet the son just won the assembly election fighting as independent because his family has lot of influence/admiration in area.Now just to make things clear,a murderer husband & wife & their allegedly murderer son are the most respected family in their area enough to even win MLA/assembly election without any party support.Would you still blame govt for this or other things?


Kaun minister hai yaar yeh?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Let's not forget that India is a democratic country despite its many flaws & people can't place all the blame on govt only as govt too is elected by people unlike China or for namesake democracy like Pakistan where army calls all the shots.Just look around & you will see many corrupt & criminals winning elections not because they are hacking EVMs or putting a gun on every voters head(though something like this used to happen especially in Bihar in 90s) but because they claim to be "robinhood law breakers fighting for the poor"(I am sure you have heard but in case you didn't,Lalu Yadav likened himself to Nelson Mandela,Martin Luthar King & BR Ambedkar after being convicted 2 days ago).
> 
> In my state,a certain ex-minister(& his wife) is in jail for murdering his mistress & his son is on bail for allegedly murdering his wife & yet the son just won the assembly election fighting as independent because his family has lot of influence/admiration in area.Now just to make things clear,a murderer husband & wife & their allegedly murderer son are the most respected family in their area enough to even win MLA/assembly election without any party support.Would you still blame govt for this or other things?


The country is filled with chutiyas, unfortunate. You cant even wish for this corrupt generation to die off because you know the next generation is going to be the exact same. The never ending cycle of corruption and street shitting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Kaun minister hai yaar yeh?


Amarmani Tripathi - Wikipedia
2017 Nautanwa - Uttar Pradesh Assembly Election Winner, LIVE Results & Latest News: Election Dates, Polling Schedule, Election Results & Live Election Updates | India.com


----------

